# Best drywall to exposed beam transtion?



## SpringtimeHomes (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive had issues getting my drywallers to get a nice transition where the drywall butts up against exposed beams. It seems like someone told me about a release tape that should be used against them. Any advice?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

SpringtimeHomes said:


> Ive had issues getting my drywallers to get a nice transition where the drywall butts up against exposed beams. It seems like someone told me about a release tape that should be used against them. Any advice?


Use end cap plastic or metal :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

We had the same problem on a jobsite a while back and we just had to request the other crew that did a job for us a month ealier that had no problems getting it right the first time. Find the right crew and keep there names on file or try this product http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=viewcategory&catid=28


----------



## SpringtimeHomes (Sep 14, 2011)

Just what I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Have them use tear away bead, The boarding must be within 1/8" preferable. but not tight. slip the bead in, and anchor accordingly...fill, sand fill, prime and paint...tare away the strip and powwww done.
Here is the product.

http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/TearAway.pdf


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

what AARC said. It's an inexpensive product and available everywhere. If your drywallers don't know about it, find new ones.


----------

